# Entry Tests :S



## Emerald* (Jul 9, 2009)

owk .. so does anyone here knows when the entry tests for the medical colleges here in Pakistan are gonna start? like the exact schedule for the colleges?
#confused


----------



## dubya0 (Jan 27, 2009)

i know that for all of Punjab the entry test is on september 27


----------



## Emerald* (Jul 9, 2009)

ohhhhk ..
so is tis date different from the entry tests fo individual medical colleges? like 27 is fo the Punjab thingy right? do medical colleges conduct separate tests fo their own uni's too? apart from PMC that is? :S
#baffled


----------



## mhass24 (Jul 18, 2009)

ok wait hold up...
I'm constantly being told that the entry test is on August 27th for LMC (Lahor) which is pretty much Punjab.

All my paperwork was due back by the 24th of July.. there is no way 27th september is correct, because classes start before that!


----------



## Scorp (Jul 19, 2009)

mhass24 said:


> ok wait hold up...
> I'm constantly being told that the entry test is on August 27th for LMC (Lahor) which is pretty much Punjab.
> 
> All my paperwork was due back by the 24th of July.. there is no way 27th september is correct, because classes start before that!


I was told around the mid of August, I'd go with the 27th.


----------



## Saira101 (Mar 8, 2009)

http://221.120.210.195/images/ad2009.gif


----------



## bibisays (Jul 8, 2009)

hi
so is this for foreigners or the people in pakistan.
please tell me how should i study for it.
thank you


----------



## Ranu (Jul 13, 2009)

bibisays said:


> hi
> so is this for foreigners or the people in pakistan.
> please tell me how should i study for it.
> thank you


 
all the info regarding the exam is given here ..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::.. #wink


----------



## dubya0 (Jan 27, 2009)

the last time i checked they changed the date to the 27 of september. this is for all colleges in punjab. its also on the UHS website


----------



## CharmingRimz (Mar 23, 2009)

*This is only for medical school in Lahore, correct?

Anyone know about the entrance exam for overseas students for Dow International Medical College? I'm really confused right now and I just read that there is a test and I have no clue whats on the test. It also said that it would be given every Saturday in August and September. And the semester for DIMC starts Sept 28...can anyonee help me out? :/*


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

CharmingRimz said:


> *This is only for medical school in Lahore, correct?
> 
> Anyone know about the entrance exam for overseas students for Dow International Medical College? I'm really confused right now and I just read that there is a test and I have no clue whats on the test. It also said that it would be given every Saturday in August and September. And the semester for DIMC starts Sept 28...can anyonee help me out? :/*


Please look at the thread specific to DIMC, http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/1387-dimc-class-2014-a.html. There's information regarding the entrance exam in it.


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

Okay, *how do we register* for the Punjab Colleges Entry Test which is taking place on September 27th? Does anyone know *what TIME the test is taking place* (I need to know this because I'll be flying in from the US the day before). *What are the venues for the test?*
I think the UHS site is down. 
Help?


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

paddu said:


> Okay, *how do we register* for the Punjab Colleges Entry Test which is taking place on September 27th? Does anyone know *what TIME the test is taking place* (I need to know this because I'll be flying in from the US the day before). *What are the venues for the test?*
> I think the UHS site is down.
> Help?


Go to this link and you'lle get all the info you want
http://uhs.edu.pk/downloads/mcat/Inst_mcat_candid.pdf

oh and by the way check out this link too-it'll help you in your preparation
..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::..
AND the UHS website is not down...seems to be working pretty well for me..


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

The test conducted by the UHS is for Government medical colleges in Punjab only...

For individual private colleges such as 
- Fatima Memorial
- CMH Medical College
- University of Lahore - FMD
- Akhter Saeed Medical College
- Central Park Medical College 

You have to keep up to news regarding these colleges, you can do this by either visiting their websites or by visiting the colleges... Some of them will conduct their private entry tests AS WELL AS the UHS test... So just make sure you know what's happening at what college so that you don't miss any deadlines.. 

The UHS test is a must for everyone... but do keep up to date with the private medical colleges if you are thinking of applying to them... 

Good Luck!


----------



## Emerald* (Jul 9, 2009)

So what is the submission date for the following college's ..?
*Sharif medical college
*akhtar saeed medical college
* LMDC

i checked the site for them but i don't seem to be able to see the deadline anywhere :S
REAL CONFUSION , #baffled

Hellppp ! #sad


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

Im not sure about the lahore ones, but:

Shifa College of Medicine --- Missed. 

Foundation University Medical College --- Sep. 12

IIMC ---- Still have a week or so. 

CMH Lahore --- September 28th, and you have to qualify in the UHS test with 40% marks.


----------



## Emerald* (Jul 9, 2009)

Right ..
thanx
I have already applied in FUMC and Riphah though .. 

if anyone has any info regarding the other private colleges and their deadlines .. please let me know .


----------



## bibisays (Jul 8, 2009)

hi
does anyone know when the classes start for colleges in punjab.
thanks


----------



## Saira101 (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah, does anyone know when the colleges will be starting? We need to know!!


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

Emerald* said:


> So what is the submission date for the following college's ..?
> *Sharif medical college
> *akhtar saeed medical college
> * LMDC
> ...


for sharif medical college its 3rd oct, i did posted a thread regarding this


----------

